

OpenPositioningSystem - GPS alternative with seismic sensors - bazzargh
http://we-make-money-not-art.com/archives/2013/02/openpositioningsystem.php

======
bazzargh
This looks like a cool hack but note this is from an art project website, and
may be just conceptual. Also the link to openps.org doesn't work and it
doesn't show up on Google.

Still, interesting idea.

